# posting dwa?



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking around at available dwa inverts and there dont seem to be many, if any available within a reasonable distance from me. So wondered how dwa are sent around the uk? I post spiders and scorps etc all the time by royal mail but are dwa courier or only pick up.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

All the baby venomous snake I have bred I just sling in a first class registered envelope with a bit of aspen in.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

AJ76 said:


> All the baby venomous snake I have bred I just sling in a first class registered envelope with a bit of aspen in.


Registered post how posh 2nd class is the best way


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

AJ76 said:


> All the baby venomous snake I have bred I just sling in a first class registered envelope with a bit of aspen in.


O ha ha. Was a serious question. And it's inverts I keep and asked about, I know what methods to use like, rep courier for everything that's a vertebrate and can do rmsd for my spiders.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

its best to wrap cotton wool and gaffer tape around rattlesnake tails especially if they're sent second class.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

seriously though. shipping DWAA even inverts would be just wrong, not only would it be potentially dangerous it would be detrimental to the hobby and given how strict most local authorities are about the movement of DWAA it could be a costly exercise for shipper and recipient. to add any responsible seller would want to personally meet with the buyer to quosh any doubts about their suitability as keepers. I believe there was a case a few years ago where police were alerted by postal workers after dangerous scorpions were shipped through royal mail.

regards Tim.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe the only legal way of transport is either picking them up, having them dropped off, or the use of a courier. Posting them is definitely illegal, and a huge risk to the public - letters and parcels are lost all the time. Imagine if one of them contains a deadly little creature!

Do you have a license? Anyone selling dwas will almost certainly ask for a copy of it. It may be different for each LA, but mine states that any listed species coming in/out of my possession, must be reported the council asap. I also have to provide the council with a copy of the buyers license.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont have a dwa at the moment, still at the research point. Want to check how easy it would be to obtain an animal once i had a dwal. Some of the german sites offer a good selection and a courier/postage option and dont seem to care about dwa as its not in effect there, I asked about delivery services because i saw this and rep couriers advertised as being licienced to carry dwa.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

The best way mate is just to get them yourself. It's always good to see that the snake is in good order before you take it home and hand over some money.

Best 


Alex


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

AJ76 said:


> The best way mate is just to get them yourself. It's always good to see that the snake is in good order before you take it home and hand over some money.
> 
> Best
> 
> ...


 Not in to hots on the snake side of things, my rear fangs are enough, only looking into spiders and scorpions thanks


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

some couriers are cheap enough , have a look at some of them ?
my post man is a little bitch about delivering crickets and im assumeing you would have to advertise the fact there was a dangerous animal inside the parcel?

courier all the way buddy


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ76 said:


> All the baby venomous snake I have bred I just sling in a first class registered envelope with a bit of aspen in.


Genuinely just spat coffee all over my pc :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

damien1010 said:


> some couriers are cheap enough , have a look at some of them ?
> my post man is a little bitch about delivering crickets and im assumeing you would have to advertise the fact there was a dangerous animal inside the parcel?
> 
> courier all the way buddy


No matter how many stickers you put on the parcel, it doesn't make it any less dangerous and illegal.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

oliwilliams said:


> Not in to hots on the snake side of things, my rear fangs are enough, only looking into spiders and scorpions thanks




Same applies to ANY animal or invert you want to buy as far as I am concerned, whether it is a DWA or not.


----------

